
Don't wait to express your inner entrepreneur - pchristensen
http://www.growthink.com/content/how-dare-you-susan-boyle
======
kirse
Using your talents wisely and to maximum effect is something _everyone_ should
be doing, whether you consider yourself an entrepreneur or not.

------
Jakob
Just because I can, means I have to? Don’t think so.

~~~
acgourley
Exactly. The situation he describes (capable entrepreneur at big boring
company) is probably not all that common anyway.

And even if there were a lot of capable founders not realizing their
potential, I think many are the same people who end up being early employees
at startups - a necessary condition for startup success.

------
resdirector
Reductio ad Povertium.

